# طريقة اجراء اختبارات المواد بمعمل الموقع



## شيلاب (24 ديسمبر 2006)

لقد بدأت فى نقل بعض المعلومات عن طريقة السوبربيف وبعد قراءتى لها اكتشفت جفافها كمعلومة رغم فائدتها لذا قررت اغير الموضوع الى طريقة الاختبارت الرئيسية بالموقع(مشروع طريق) وساحاول فى كل مرة شرح احد الاختبارات المهمة


----------



## شيلاب (24 ديسمبر 2006)

فى الفصل الاول سوف نجد المهم:
1- طريقة اخذ العينات
2- التحليل المنخلى
3- حدود اتربيرج
4- علاقة الرطوبة والكثافة 
5- التحميل الكاليفورنى
6-الكثافة الحقلية بطريقة الرمل والمخروط .
الشرح:
اولا: طريقة اخذ العينات:
مطلوب تحضير جوال او كيس وغراف او جاروف وقلم شينى
الطريقة:
خذ ثلاث عينات من الثلث الاعلى والاوسط والاسفل من كوم التخزين
اخلط المواد جيدا
عند اخذ مواد ناعمة ازح الطبقة السطحية
عند اخذ العينة من الطريق خذ العينة بكامل السماكة للطبقة المطلوبة
الكميات المطلوبة:
المقاس الاسمى الاعلى للركام 4.75 مم الكمية الادنى 33 كجم
" " " " 12.5 مم " " 39 كجم
" " " " 25 مم " " 47 كجم
" " " " 50 مم "  " 57 كجم
ترفق مع العينة شهادة يكتب عليها : الجهة الطالبة للاختبار واسم المشروع ونوع الاختبار ونوع المواد
رقم العينة؛ تاريخ اخذها ؛مكان اخذها ؛اسم وموقع المقلع ؛؛ ونسال الله التوفيق


----------



## شيلاب (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*2/ اختبارات الركام*

1/ الثقل النوعى والامتصاص للخرسانة الناعمة (Specific Gravity &Absorption of Fine Aggregate )
2/ الثقل النوعى والامتصاص للخرسانة الخشنة (Specific Gravity& Asorption of Corse Aggregate )
3/ مقاومة التاكل للاحجام الصغيرة من الخرسانة الخشنة بواسطة ماكينة لوس انجلوس ( Resistance to Abrasion of Small size Coarse Aggregate by use of the Los Angeles Machine )
4/ النسبة المئوية للتفلطح (Flakiness Index )
5/النسبة المئوية للاستطالة (Elongation Index )
6/نسبة التصاق الاسفلت بالحجر (Coating &Stripping of Bitumen- Aggregate )


----------



## شيلاب (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*3/ اختبارات الاسفلت الخام*

1/ الثقل النوعى للمواد الاسفلتية شبه الصلبة ( Specific Gravity of semi-solid of Bituminous Material )
2/ قابلية الشد والمطاوعة للاسفلت الخام (Ductility of Bituminous Material)
3/درجة التطرية والتميع للاسفلت الخام ( Softening Point of Asphalt {Ring &Ball Method})
4/درجة الوميض والاشتعال للاسفلت الخام (Flash &Fire Point of Bituminous Materials )
5/ الغرز (Penetration)


----------



## السكمونى (28 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء عرض طريقة تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية بطريقة السوبر بيف بالتفصيل الواضح


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (2 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء عرض تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية بطريقة السوبر بيف بالتفصيل نرجو ذلك في أسرع وقت


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (2 يوليو 2009)

اذا وجد بالموقع أي تفاصيل عن طريقة الاختبار نرجو الافادة


----------



## مهندس دبع (2 يوليو 2009)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرااااا جززززززززززززززيلا


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (3 يوليو 2009)

ممتاززز اخي 
ارجوا الاستمرار الموضوع ذى اهمية


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا برجاء شرح هذة الاختبارات بصورة عملية (مصورة حتى يتم فهمها بطريقة افضل )


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (7 مارس 2010)

حتي الآن لم يتم توضيح الشرح لخطوات تصميم السوبر بيف نرجوا الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع للأهمية 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات*​


----------



## SUMIX (2 أكتوبر 2010)

لو تكرمت طريقة اجراء اختبار درجة الوميض للاسفلت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فراج محمود (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته......
يا جماعه السوبر بيف نظام مش طريقه بمعني انه ليه مواصفات الخاصه بيه من ناحيه صلاحيه المواد واسس اختيار البتومين وpgالخاص بكل منطقه وعلي اي اساس بيتم وضع اضافات ...وعموما سوف ابدا معكم من بعد اختبار الصلاحيه الخاص بالمواد والتاكد انها مطابقه لنظام السوبر بيف لتصميم الخلاطه الاسفلتيه عاليه الجوده..
اول شي يتم اختيار المنحني التصصميم للمواد بعمل 6الي 12 moldوده توازي حركه المعدات بالموقع وده بنحدد التدرج علي اساسا الفراغات الهوائيه في المخلوط
المرحله الثانيه Nالتصميميه اليه بنبتدي نحدد نسبه البتومين في المخلوط وبرده بيرجع للفراغات الموجوده في المخلوط مع طبعا مقارنه با GMMمع GMB
المرحله الثالثه Nاقصي حمل متوقع علي الطريق ونفس الخطواط تقريبا.
المرحله الاخيره وهيه تحديد تاثر الخلطه بنسبه الرطوبه بعد 24 ساعه في المياه.
ده كده فكره عن عمل التصميمي .لكن في حاجه مهمه هيه بعد ماطبق التصميمي عندك في الخلاطه لابد من عمل نقطه للتاكد من تطبيق التصميمي.وده المفروض بيتم اخذه من الخلاطه وعمل تجارب علي مرحله N التصميمه ,Nالاقصي حمل متوقع وتاثر الخلاطه بالرطوبه
ده فكره صغيره وعامه عن التصميمي بالسوبر بيف بس الموضع في طبعا دقه اكبر من الصوره العامه اليه انا كتبتها.


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززيلا


----------



## محمد المسيو (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ومشكوريابشمهندس وكلامك صح المواضيع المعروضه ضعيفه جداوليست متخصصه لانى اعمل اخصائى معمل فى احدى اكبرشركات الطرق فى مصر**الرجاء الاستمرا والشرح بالتفصيل لكى يستفيد المتصصين وشكراجزيلا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م:ابوامين (14 مارس 2011)

لك منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير علي هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## علاء يوسف (14 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سعيد محمد محم (14 مارس 2011)

ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## معتز202 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## walid64 (3 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك


----------



## اسبييد (5 يونيو 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله الخير واعطاك اجر عملك انشاء الله


----------

